# Echo 370 vs. 18" Hickory



## FishZapper (Dec 12, 2007)

Couple months ago, electric company came through and fell a bunch of trees they thought were too close to the powerlines. They chopped down this big guy on my neighbor's property and it fell onto my land. ...they didnt bother to clean a thing up.  







Well, she measures about 18" and I think its a hickory. I just got a new saw so I decided to have a go at cleaning her up and making some fire wood. To get started, I blocked up some 12" tulip poplar that they left laying around as well.






The little echo ate it up no problem. But I knew the hickory would be alot tougher. So I started at the small end.






Indeed that there is some tough wood, but the echo didnt have a problem at all. Love using this thing. Now to the big stuff.





Wow, definitely a couple inches wider in diameter than my 16" bar. Took a little working, but what a bunch of fun! 





Got some pretty good wood out of this deal here. Only crappy part is hauling those logs out of the gulch by hand. Yeesh. Im worn out! Time for a shower and a beer.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like that little Echo earned its keep! It is always nice to see real work being done by "shunned" saws like that. Looks like the 370 was the right tool for that job!


----------



## lilmonky47 (Dec 13, 2007)

*think its a beech*

I think its a beech-Lee


----------



## FishZapper (Dec 13, 2007)

lilmonky47 said:


> I think its a beech-Lee



Mockernut Hickory is the best fit according to my guide book.


----------



## JBinKC (Dec 13, 2007)

It definitely looks like mockernut or 'white" hickory to me. It is super firewood. I much prefer it to what I usually end up with (white oak) because the bark of mockernut hickory repels moisture much better. It is about 10% of my current year's burning stash.

When splitting it I have no trouble splitting it by hand however, I would wait it the wood develops some cracks before you tackle it. One other thing is wood boring beetles seem to really love to munch on this firewood.


----------



## KMB (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> Looks like that little Echo earned its keep! It is always nice to see real work being done by "shunned" saws like that. Looks like the 370 was the right tool for that job!



+1. Good job!

Kevin


----------



## RATHRBCUTN (Dec 13, 2007)

Go ECHO!!!!
Nice pics. I have 4 echo's, two of which I got from my father who got them from his father. They have had there share of hard work, and still kicking.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 14, 2007)

computeruser said:


> Looks like that little Echo earned its keep! It is always nice to see real work being done by "shunned" saws like that. Looks like the 370 was the right tool for that job!



SHHHHHH..... 

The key is not to tell the saw that is is not any good...

Then they just keep on cutting wood blissfully ignorant of the fact that they have be maligned by the fanatics on AS. 

Great Pictures...


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 14, 2007)

lilmonky47 said:


> I think its a beech-Lee



beech?? well, they don't even have beech in schaumburg, where did u see a beech at?? ive never heard of a beech north of murphysboro, IL. regardless good work with the saw. be careful and have fun..that hickory can be a pain, but it makes good wood


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics FishZapper. Sounds like you're pleased with 370!


----------



## eljefe (Jan 20, 2008)

*Hickory*

Hi, The tree is what I've known as a pignut hickory. Very hard shell on the nut, but good to eat. The wood burns hot with lots of ash. It rots very quickly if left out without being covered. Tarps work, but as they hold the mosture in they will slow the rot, but in a shed is much better. If the wood is fresh it can be used for self bows. Hickory is very good for bow staves. However, if not sealed in some manor, in the first month after cutting, some sort of fungus usually sets in and ruins the wood for bow staves. If the wood turns punky it still can be shed dried and used for firewood. It is not as good when punky, but still it burns pretty hot when well dried. Nice tree, nice saw.
El jefe


----------



## Jerry Lord (Feb 4, 2008)

computeruser said:


> Looks like that little Echo earned its keep! It is always nice to see real work being done by "shunned" saws like that. Looks like the 370 was the right tool for that job!



shunned saw..being an echo dealer echos are all i run i try to stay away from that swedish trash..after i lost my toe in ww2 i dont trust anything that comes out of germany....


----------

